# 1st iui cycle



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I am due to start clomid tomorrow for my first cycle of IUI. I have taken clomid before for 3 months in April, May and June to see how it went.... My cycle went from 35 days to 33, 33, 31. When I phoned the clinic to let them know that I would be starting clomid tomorrow they said that I couldn't because the Dr if off next week and so I wouldn't be able to go for any scans. I told the nurse that my cycle was longer that the 'average' and so she is going to speak to the Dr tomorrow morning to see if I can still take it and he may be back on the relevant days for my cycle length. I was just wondering if anyone else has a similar cycle length and if so what days did they go for the scans etc and then for basting . I am thinking that my cycle will go the 33 days again.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Great name, DillyDolly!

My cycle was 28 days so I don't know how relevant I'm going to be for you.  My clinic routinely scan on Mondays and Thursdays.  I've never been for an early baseline scan, they tell me to go whatever day is closest to day 7.  I'm a quick responder though and have had both my IUIs on day 11.  Hopefully someone else will be able to help you out.  Its so frustrating when your treatment is put back for no good reason but the doctor needs a holiday!  You'd think they'd get enough cover.  Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Dillydolly,

Before I started any treatment my cycle was usually 28 days, however when I started taking clomid my cycles became longer.  I had to take clomid on day 2- day 6 of my cycle. On our first DIUI we had our first scan on day 12 and my follicles were very slow at responding we did not have our treatment until my day 19.  On our second DIUI again we had our first scan on day 12, and had to go back for several more and eventually I had DIUI on day 21.  On our third DIUI we went for a scan on day 11, and as expected my follicles were tiny, we then went back on day 13 and only 1 had grown but by only 2 mm, it was at this point that my clinic said we would have to cancel treatment because I would of missed ovulation, however I explained to them that from my past experience my cycle was in fact longer than most, so reluctantly they had me back in on my day 20 and 1 follicle had grown to about 18mm and I eventually had DIUI on day 23!  
I dont know if any of this helps you, but I have proved that not everyone ovulates typically on or around day 14-16.

Good luck with your treatment    
Emma
x x x x


----------

